# How to determine?



## KGH (May 3, 2011)

How does a source of nectar/pollen determined as a major/minor source?


----------



## Hawkster (Apr 16, 2010)

I believe it is determined by how much of the honey is based on that nectar source alone so it would be quality of nectar and density of plants. In the US you will see charts where the honey yield of a specific plant is shown based on acreage of planting.


----------

